# Honey Super Cell still in bussiness?



## Blitzz (Feb 13, 2009)

Is honey super cell still in business, I sent them 3 e-mails and no replies in 7 days, worse than snail mail!

If they are still alive, that is VERY POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I guess they can afford to be arrogant when they have the monopoly.

I will not do business with them!

BEWARE!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some companies, and this is one of those, are one man shows. Sometimes life gets in the way of fast service.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Honey Super Cell still in business?*



Blitzz said:


> If they are still alive,


Please let us know when you learn something...


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

probably in florida with the rest of the vendors


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Blitzz said:


> Is honey super cell still in business, I sent them 3 e-mails and no replies in 7 days, worse than snail mail!
> 
> If they are still alive, that is VERY POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I guess they can afford to be arrogant when they have the monopoly.
> 
> ...


I met them at the convention in Orlando. What a nice couple, great folks to do business with. Max has been in the bee business for more years than many of us have lived. I can assure you that they are far from arrogant. All I can say is that if you choose not to do business with them, your loss is our gain!


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Gene Weitzel said:


> I can assure you that they are far from arrogant. All I can say is that if you choose not to do business with them, your loss is our gain!


I will second that. I did business with them last year and was very pleased; however, I have had no recent experience with them.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

There's more than one vendor for Honey Super Cell. Then there are more than one product called "Honey Super Cell."

It's all very confusing. Sometimes you just have to keep working with people if you're not getting the timely response you're looking for.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Grant said:


> There's more than one vendor for Honey Super Cell


 
The only others that I know of are:

http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/

and

http://www.lappsbeesupplycenter.com/

The nice thing is that a hobbyist can buy them by the piece from Lapp's and Simpson's.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Honey Super Cell still in business? Website is down? Any info?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have heard they have moved the entire production to the US recently. I don't know what happened to the web site, but simpsons seems to still stock it (see links above).

email addresses that I have used in the past:
Mark Hamby <[email protected]>
Max Hamby <[email protected]>


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

No response to those emails. It is still available from suppliers for now I guess, but I wonder if they are still making it or what the status of this company is.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wonder if Simpsons or Lapps could help with contact info. They must be buying from them...


----------

